# Super Bowl



## cda (Feb 3, 2018)

HKS

They sure are into doors::


----------



## cda (Feb 4, 2018)

Fajitas


----------



## conarb (Feb 4, 2018)

You realize that this stadium sits a few blocks from the Minneapolis Convention Center, the site of the saddest day in building code history, when the coalition of fire sprinkler manufacturers bribed firemen from all over the country to mandate thier sprinklers, to my knowledge nobody was prosecuted, a few requests for inforemation but no prosecutions.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 4, 2018)

conarb said:


> You realize that this stadium sits a few blocks from the Minneapolis Convention Center, the site of the saddest day in building code history, when the coalition of fire sprinkler manufacturers bribed firemen from all over the country to mandate thier sprinklers, to my knowledge nobody was prosecuted, a few requests for inforemation but no prosecutions.



Just give it up.  Your response has nothing to do with the original post.  Maybe a little cheese with your whine.  #pathetic


----------



## conarb (Feb 5, 2018)

jar546 said:


> Just give it up.  Your response has nothing to do with the original post.  Maybe a little cheese with your whine.  #pathetic



So you support the criminal bribes that were paid to firemen who went and voted sprinkers in?  I watched it on the podcast, our member RJJ went and reported the hospitality suites with booze and hookers, sprinklers are just one more thing to drive the cost of construction up, I read recently about an affordable housing project in a very bad area of Richmond costing $1,000 a square foot, with all the regulations now we have people living in tent cities all under freeways and bake paths, what good are regulations if they drive people to the streets?  Sprinklers are just one more expensive cost of regulation, and one put into place illegally, but add them all up and you have put people out onto the streets. BTW, that affordable housing project took 7 years to approval, that is average for a permit for a new house here, you might say that it's not all building codes, but as far as we are concerned it's the mass of regulations you run into when you open the door to the building department.


----------



## JBI (Feb 5, 2018)

I only watched the end of the first half and the end of the game... Philly schooled NE big time!


----------



## linnrg (Feb 5, 2018)

It was a good game - but did you see all those regulations regarding when a touch down is a touch down and when one is not!

The wife and I had a big mess of king crab - and I intentionally bought a rack of Budweiser.

BTW I think maybe this was the second pro football game I watched this year.


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2018)

linnrg said:


> It was a good game - but did you see all those regulations regarding when a touch down is a touch down and when one is not!
> 
> The wife and I had a big mess of king crab - and I intentionally bought a rack of Budweiser.
> 
> BTW I think maybe this was the second pro football game I watched this year.



"""""" big mess of king crab""""""""""

Oh man and you did not invite the forum????


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 6, 2018)

IBC 1008.1.1 Maximum door width of a swinging door leaf shall be 48"

FLY EAGLES FLY


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> IBC 1008.1.1 Maximum door width of a swinging door leaf shall be 48"
> 
> FLY EAGLES FLY





Does the trophy need a wider opening???


----------

